# Electrical issue



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

Just recently my radio would all of a sudden turn off for 1/2 second and then turn back on. I thought it was a lose wire or something. Didn't think much about it. It has been getting more and more frequent. Still didn't think much of it until last night when I was driving at night and noticed my headlights flashed at the same time as my radio. Any ideas what would cause this? Thanks!


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Are you running aftermarket headlights or radio?


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

Nope. Everything is stock on the car.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Look at the sticky and check your BCM wires.


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

I'll check it tonight and report back. Thanks!


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

I haven't had time to look into this further, damn women, but now it's more distinct. Now it will only do it if the AC is running and I am decelerating to a stop. It will do it every time at about 10MPH when I am stopping. And now everything turns off.. dash, all lights, radio, instrument panel, etc. W/o the AC is will never do it. Still think its the wiring behind the glove box or something else? Thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd check that wiring ASAP. You could fry your BCM and then you'll wish you'd done it sooner.


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

I checked the wires over lunch and they all appear to be in tact and no rubbing marks.


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

Both the battery and alternator checked out good. Not sure where to go from here.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I hope you insulated the BCM wires with a slit rubber hose of something while you were in there. Even if they didn't appear worn it will be someday


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

Yep, I did. :cheers


----------



## Relfie (Sep 12, 2011)

Did you ever find out what the problem is? I am having same problem though I have an AVIC D3 radio. Same exact symptoms as you though.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

imo what it sounds like is the fans kicking on and draining the system untill the alternator can catch back up. im not sure if the gto's have voltage regulators on the back of the alternator, but that would be my guess.


----------

